# icd 9 question - asthma with systolic murmur



## arizona1 (Nov 25, 2009)

How would you code asthma with systolic murmur?

Thank you.


----------



## ccosta (Nov 25, 2009)

you would code 493.90 for your asthma, and 424.99 for the systolic murmur. 
carl


----------

